# piranha species?



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

i have two 2" piranhas labeled "black piranha" when i purchased them a while ago.
any ideas what kind these are??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like a Gold Spilo


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

the fins have black so im guessing its a black rhom


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks like a spilo to me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gold spilo by the tail. clear edge.








to ID


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

peruvian high back


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

im pretty sure they're rhoms


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

the tail is clear at the tip. suggests something other than rhombeus.

Oburi


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

spilo to me also.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm not convinced it is Spilo CF or otherwise. The tail appears "torn" and not completely full of dark pigment. Its still too young. Give it some time to grow out. The dark band on Spilopleura is mid-terminal at that size not at the near edge as the one on top.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

sick! where did you pick them up?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

baby rhom. i am almost sure. even my reds sometimes display a hyaline border on the tail at night or when stressed cause the pigments go wacky. i say it's a rhom.

Joe


----------

